# Sundown - 2/10/10



## Greg (Feb 11, 2010)

Good evening night. Wasn't the snow we hoped for, but the mountain picked up about 3" of good bonding snow which made the skiing a lot of fun. I got there a bit before 5 pm and skied with the crew right till closing.

In attendance was me, bvibert, o3jeff, madroch, MrMagic, mondeo and Chris Mo' from the ms.net board. He's got an account here, but I don't remember what he said his username was. We tooled all around the mountain. Far skier's left on Gunny along the woods was among my favorite. Due to the practice race course, it wasn't seeing much traffic, plus being a bit wind loaded, there was nice crud/shallow powder.

Nor'easter bumps were fun, Temptor is kind of a mess but okay, Ex bumps were fun and rippable. Found some binding deep powder on Canyon. Scored some buttery cord on it as well after the quick evening groom.

Got my Legends tuned by the rental shop this evening. Very nice job. Once they were ready, I never went back to the untuned Twisters. Overall fun to ski while the snow was falling. One beer break. Good company, good times. Not an epic powder night, but actually pretty damn good and very enjoyable despite the bust.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2010)

I had a great night tonight.  It would have been better if we got the snow that was promised, but it was still good none the less.

I started off on my mid-fats, which were good in the bumps, but pretty much sucked everywhere else.  Apparently I suck at tuning or something.  After a while I decided to pull my new Watea 94's out, I had been hesitating because I wasn't sure how they'd be in the bumps, and it wasn't exactly a powder day.  Once I started skiing them I wished that I had been on them all night.  They handled bumps almost as well as the mid-fats, and were also great everywhere else, especially Gunny.

Nice to meet Chris Mo' (Harkin Banks on this forum, IIRC) and get some runs in with him.  And of course the rest of the crew was, well, just as entertaining as ever.

I'm very happy that I was able to get out tonight.  I just wish the night would have lasted a little longer (or that the storm had started earlier).  I was not ready to leave when 10:00 rolled around.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 11, 2010)

I tried valiantly to record video to document this momentous occasion, but failed. Failed hard.

Almost as hard as I did when Madroch was videoing me.


I should be able to figure it out the camera with a little more work, it's not as dark as it looked on the LCD while filming and for the part of Temptor that was actually lit came out decently. Should be fine on Gunbarrel.

Also, I spun for the first time. Came around about 300° on the first attempt but managed to ski away, got the full 360 second attempt. Third attempt I caught my tails on the jump and crashed hard. I'll try to avoid that in the future. It was a fun night without the spin, but that made it great.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad you guys were able to get out. At least there was some new stuff to ski in.


----------



## SteveInCT (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds like a good time. The mountain report on SnoCountry is claiming Sundown got 8'' of snow from this storm. Based on this TR, I have a feeling the Institution is exaggerating a bit.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2010)

SteveInCT said:


> Sounds like a good time. The mountain report on SnoCountry is claiming Sundown got 8'' of snow from this storm. Based on this TR, I have a feeling the Institution is exaggerating a bit.



Not sure why it would say 8" on snocountry. Their site is stating 3-4" which is accurate:

http://www.skisundown.com/conditions/


----------



## Madroch (Feb 11, 2010)

Not a bad night, once I got over the let down of no storm.  Skiing was better than it has been due to a little refresh.  My video skills obviously need work, missed most of the Mondeo crash, and while I remained focused on harkanbanks's entire run, I apparantly forgot to hit record.  My bad... it was a good run too, real nice...Sorry.  After that Harkan hit the same snow snake about 3 or 4 times in a row leading to premature binding release.. ice chunk I presume.  4:00 to close, and just a little stiff today. Good skiing with the crew- 03jeff looked real good.


----------

